# Good Rhinestone software?



## christina phil (Oct 5, 2006)

Anyone know of a good software for rhinestones


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

There are several good software programs. I have and use the following:
Digital Arts Solutions....comprehensive in features..and a bit pricey
WinPCSignPro 2012...probably the best bang for your dollar...under $300 and a good program
R-Wear from Roland...a rather limited program designed for Roland products has some good features

Another program is Oobling...I have toyed with it..seems to be a decent program with good features.

all of the programs have distributors who are on the forum


----------

